#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-19
<Rania> hi adsworth!
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-21
<mpmc> O.O - OK so I added a cputemp to the top bar. Now I see the "budgie panel" in plank, it wasn't there before!
<cdw3> Is there a way to add scripts and apps I develop to my launcher?
<cdw3> I'm new to the Budgie desktop.
<fossfreedom> mpmc, what distro version - 16.04 or 17.04?  logoff - logon.  This is something I'm aware of that was fixed in 17.10 but I need to find sometime to backport to 16.04/17.04
<mpmc> fossfreedom: "$ cat /etc/issue -> Ubuntu 17.10"
<fossfreedom> huh? ok something else - picture?
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Also for some reason I'm now getting a grub menu, but it's showing strings for 16.04.
<fossfreedom> one thing at a time
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Sorry, :p https://i.imgur.com/E7EmtAP.jpg
<fossfreedom> when does "budgie panel" appear?
<mpmc> After I modified the panel, it disappears if I log out.
<mpmc> by modify I mean add {cputemp}.
<fossfreedom> does it appear as soon as you open "budgie settings" ?
<mpmc> fossfreedom: No, when I open the preferences menu from the panel (right clicking the monitor text).
<mpmc> Sorry, left clicking >.<
<fossfreedom> hmm - ok - please file a bug against this project - https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor
<fossfreedom> I'll try to reproduce this later
<mpmc> Ok.
<mpmc> fossfreedom: OK done [https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor/issues/78]
<fossfreedom> thanks
<Guest14002> Hi. New Budgie user. I was wondering if the ubuntu 17.10 issue of corrupting the bios of certain manufacturers is present with budgie 17.10. Thanks.
<Guest14002> I was referring to Bug #1734147 described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-22
<kikimi> Hi!. I updated Ubuntu budgie from 17.04 to 17.10, but I'm having issues when updating packages.
<kikimi> https://pastebin.com/urPD2EDu
<kikimi> Any hint to fix it?
<nic_> quit
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-24
<EquusGrevyi> Hi folks, I am trying to perform an rsync of a folder from a local network machine. It progresses for a while and then seems to hang in progress, but the drive indicator on the sender machine continues blinking away without any progression.
<EquusGrevyi> I have checked the filesystem and the files and they don't appear to be corrupted, and on restarting rsync seem to send perfectly fine.
<fossfreedom> EquusGrevyi, Hi - sounds like a generic enough question to ask on a wider audience forum like ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
<EquusGrevyi> Ah, my apologies
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-17
<maetthew> Hello people! I'm trying to ditch Windows in favor of Budgie and so far I'm very pleased with it. I have an issue though I'm hoping to get some help with. I've been googling for approx 2 hrs trying to find out how to easily connect my Android device to Budgie and I found KDEConnect which seems to work ok except for a few quirks. One of them being I can't send any SMS (as in there are no option in the indicator menu). Anyone here
<maetthew> have experience with Budgie and KDEConnect?
<maetthew> Or do you have any other suggestions in terms of software to accomplish this?
<MrAureliusR> maetthew: If you use Android and you want to send SMS, just use messages.android.com
<MrAureliusR> I love it
<maetthew> MrAureliusR: I'd rather not. Trying to stay away as much as possible from Google. Textra does it for me
<MrAureliusR> ... yet you use an Android phone?
<maetthew> Heh, knew youd say that :) I'm not that "hardcore", to me there isn't really anything better. I just try to keep it as barebones and minimal as possible
<MrAureliusR> :P
<MrAureliusR> well, it's just the built-in messages app in a browser tab, basically
<MrAureliusR> I couldn't live without it now that they've introduced it
<maetthew> Hmm
<MrAureliusR> I tried to sort of hack it into Windows back when I used windows and it *sorta* worked
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-18
<alexander_prichm> Hey guys! Can you help me? How to decrease the count of workspaces?
<maetthew> Anyone got an idea why buttons in notifications doesn't do anything when pressed?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-19
<Bebef> hi
<fossfreedom> Bebef, o/
<tgm4883> On 18.04, is there a way to have Plank not group multiple windows of the same application?
<fossfreedom> tgm4883, not explicitly - you can scroll over the plank icon to switch between windows of the same app - or right click on the icon to choose the window you want.
<tgm4883> fossfreedom: yea, that's what I've been doing. Interestingly, I ran across a bug report/feature request for doing the opposite, so at one point it was at least possible (well, there was only the ungrouped way)
<tgm4883> unfortunately, that isn't very pen friendly
<fossfreedom> ah - I'm guessing the icon-tasklist applet would be better for a pen
<tgm4883> fossfreedom: oh yea, that's much nicer for this.
<fossfreedom> tgm4883, remember - you can add a panel to the left/right/bottom and add the icon-task-list to it - then switch to dock mode for the panel to somewhat behave like plank.  Not exactly by an approximation
<fossfreedom> by --> but
<tgm4883> Yep, just did. Thanks for the pointer :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-20
<maetthew> Anyone got a solution for when icons on the desktop get partially obstructed by Plank? I'm on Budgie 18.04 (screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/mYJenv6)
<maetthew> Also when new icons appear they get stacked on top of each other. For instance when a usb stick gets mounted
<fossfreedom_> maetthew: I'm guessing you have plank with autohide/window dodge?  You have to use plank as a fixed dock for desktop icons to take into account the dock size
<maetthew> @fossfreedom_ Ah thanks. I had been looking for something in that regard, I missed the on/off switch for "hide dock". I was looking in the drop down for a "fixed" setting.
<maetthew> That also fixed the stacking of new icons
<maetthew> I'm trying to add "Online accounts" but they don't seem to actually get saved. For instance, trying to add a NextCloud account. I set up all the settings and press "Connect". It seems to validate the connection but it doesn't get saved. How would I go about to troubleshoot this?
<maetthew> (and yes I've tried other accounts like Google and Facebook with the same result)
<fossfreedom_> maetthew: not really sure.  Connecting my google account via online accounts works here.  So I don't know what is/isn't happening for you.  Seems like a generic enough question i.e. not UB specific - recommend ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
<maetthew> fossfreedom_: Hmm ok. Trying to do permanent switch from Windows to Ubuntu enviroment. Don't have much experience with desktop enviroments and the difference in UI between Budgie and Ubuntu. I'll try your suggestions thanks
<fossfreedom_> The online accounts stuff isnt budgie specific - it is part of GNOME - so your question would equally apply to GNOME-Shell i.e. Ubuntu's default interface
<maetthew> Thanks
<maetthew> fossfreedom_: Is there a resource where I can learn more about the Budgie specific stuff somewhere?
<fossfreedom_> maetthew: nothing official ... however this site has a pretty good overview - its a series - so 3 articles in total so far to wander through http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2018/11/a-journey-on-budgie-desktop-1-top-panel.html
<maetthew> fossfreedom_: Seems like a good start anyway. Cheers
<maetthew> fossfreedom: If youre interested, the problem with online accounts is that gnome-online-accounts is not installed with minmal installation. Should I report this somewhere maybe?
<maetthew> Posted a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntubudgie/+bug/1809264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809264 in Ubuntu Budgie "gnome-online-accounts not installed in minimal" [Undecided,New]
<fossfreedom_> maetthew: ah - yes, that has been resolved in the latest bionic daily build and will be in 18.04.2 released in Jan/Feb
<maetthew> fossfreedom_: Ah nice. Should I change status on my bug report to "fix commited"?
<fossfreedom_> maetthew: I've updated the report
<maetthew> kk
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-21
<Bebef> I have trouble with ssh agent. I keep disabling (or deleting) it in "Startup Applications Preferences", but it keeps coming back.
<Bebef> I reckon this is controlled somewhere in dconf?
<Bebef> Wow, that little bugger is everywhere... Xsession and whatnot :(
<MrAureliusR> why would you want it disabled?
<MrAureliusR> Bebef
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-12-22
<Bebef> MrAureliusR: I am the one who decides when to have an ssh key permanently unlocked in the memory, not my GUI. I don't want to be forced to put an ssh key into an agent every single time I use it. I mean, it's stupid enough to leave a computer around unlocked, but anyone having access also having access to any remote host via ssh? Noo sire!
<Bebef> MrAureliusR: Apart from that it seemed to break things like Ansible.
